# tv tuner



## xserg86 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can i use an analog internal PCI tv tuner, which has linux drivers, on FreeBSD if I turn ON linux binary compability? Any suggestions about it?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2008)

No, as it probably needs kernel modules (drivers). The linux kernel modules won't work. You're better off looking for a card that's supported by fbsd natively. I know some of the old Hauppauge WinTV cards (based on bt848) work. I've also seen a few TV card drivers in the ports tree.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2008)

>xserg86  
you also can try use tv tuner base saa713x chips
paradox.lissyara.su/saa_paradox.tar.bz2
with small repatch kbtv

at russian forum
http://forum.lissyara.su/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6628&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=25#p104541


----------



## CriztianiX (Nov 20, 2008)

It is reliable use of this driver?
I have a tv tunner with a chip saa7134 and when i probe the driver kbtv2 the tunner  staying "useless", that this is the reason I am somewhat in doubt prove whether or not the driver.


----------



## AB-stromer (Nov 27, 2008)

I've got a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1300 up and running with /usr/ports/multimedia/cx88 driver. Have written a small HowTo in bsdforen.de

http://wiki.bsdforen.de/howto/dvb-t_karte_hauppauge_wintv-hvr_1300

In German language but translation into Englisch would be no big thing.

Can scan DVB-T channels, can capture DVB-T into file and view afterwards, and can forward via UDP to mplayer.

But the problem here is that there is no common standard interface for DVB in FreeBSD. Viewer as Kaffeine expect devices in the Linux way, and the few existing drivers do all their own thing.


----------



## paradox (Sep 10, 2009)

> But the problem here is that there is no common standard interface for DVB in FreeBSD. Viewer as Kaffeine expect devices in the Linux way, and the few existing drivers do all their own thing


I plan to finish my own DVB driver
and to add new DVB interface
will not have anything to do with linux-dvb-api interface


----------

